# New family member



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while, 
Well two weeks ago I recieved my new addition and I wanted to share my joy with you all. 
His name is Ja-Bar and he just turned 12wks old..
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a keeper of a picture!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

He is a nice looking dog. Good luck with him! 
Can't wait to see him growing up with the forum.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He even posed for the picture, how cute!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you, I am so spoiled right now with a new pup in the house. 
He is doing great learning to stack and stay.
I will be posting up pics as he gets older


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

He's adorable! What a great picture!


----------



## zomo (Nov 24, 2008)

He is a real cutie can't wait for more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay update: he is now 5 1/2 months old he has attended two shows and has won 5 time BOB and 2 times in BIMBS of course all Novice but I am super happy with this pup. 








Here is the rest of the gang, lol


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

apbtproud said:


> Okay update: he is now 5 1/2 months old he has attended two shows and has won 5 time BOB and 2 times in BIMBS of course all Novice but I am super happy with this pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am clueless as to what BOB and BIMBS is but your dog is beautiful!!!!!! And, looks like a show dog. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats on his wins!
(A bad day at a dog show is better than a good day at work!):smile:


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I am clueless as to what BOB and BIMBS is but your dog is beautiful!!!!!! And, looks like a show dog. :biggrin:


BOB is Best of Breed
and BIMBS is Best in Multi-Breed Show. 

Thanks for the compliments..
Next month he will be competiting in the regular class (for points) woohoo.....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

apbtproud said:


> BOB is Best of Breed
> and BIMBS is Best in Multi-Breed Show.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments..
> Next month he will be competiting in the regular class (for points) woohoo.....


Thank you. And, congrats again!!! He is a beaut.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is one proud doggy! And one very proud owner. Too cute! Looks so cute by that christmas tree! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

He sure is a perfect specamin of a georgious dog!  
Congrats!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> He sure is a perfect specamin of a georgious dog!
> Congrats!


 Awh thanks...:wink:




wags said:


> That is one proud doggy! And one very proud owner. Too cute! Looks so cute by that christmas tree! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:biggrin:


Yeah I am a very proud and have him spoiled, lol.
Thanks for the compliments. :wink:


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

wow lovely dogs i love there ears


----------

